# pre-treating pic's



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

finnally got my ONE freakin load of salt yesterday  

and since we're short on salt i treated it with the bluestuff again . .....i thought i'd share some pic's. 

p.s. i don't think i have ever gotten salt this coars

pj


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Prudy....


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

more pics

The chemical is Calcium Chloride, and the amount is 10gallon per ton, it should bring the temp down to about -30* ? and should work alot faster too.

Calcium is EXTREMELY corrosive, it seems to be the only drawback so far. but in the summer time we deal with liquid nitrate so i don't think either is worse than the other 



the last one is just a pic of my old 953 and lil interantional. haha


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

the salt looks nice size.... two of our loads could pass for table salt it was so fine......i was told it was screened from what the big boyz were hauling out....


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

that's what I got stuck w/ last year too Jay. Everyone was out of decent salt to spread.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

what you paying a ton PJ? also, i hope you gave that new snow bucket a thoro wash down after playing in those chemicals!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

rick, does that single axle IH pull the loader very well? what does it have in it, a 466? what transmission? i'm looking to up grade our 1989 IH 1600 tractor....i'd either like a IH w/ a 466 or a Ford with a cummins...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Jay brown;595969 said:


> the salt looks nice size.... two of our loads could pass for table salt it was so fine......i was told it was screened from what the big boyz were hauling out....


Finer salt actually works faster but your pile looks good Rick.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Over here for Salt/Sand Mix a few places quoted me $55 per yard of it.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

06: yeah we washed everything in SALT-X, hopefully the floor wont rust out of it before we have to push sno though lol, those chem's are harsh

Jay: yeah it's got a lil 466 in it, it's a good little truck it has less than 200k on it. i just put the pintle plate on it the other night so this is the first time it's hauled the pintle trailer but it did pretty well,.......better than the 5500 lmao

would you be interested in a FL-60 it's a club cab with a lil' cummin's and a 6spd it's got less than 200k on it to i think. 

JD: Thank's pal......i was proud of my big rock's till you spoke up  lol

attached is a pic of a couple of new people i got to meet today .......they are just doing thier job i guess. lol

PJ


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i havent personally been stopped yet, but know a few people who have. thats why im thinking twice about buying a 1ton dump, cant legally haul sh!t. what they check you for, weight, chains, tires, brakes, lights, DOT number?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

yeah all that crap, but the one thing they got me on was the stupidist thing.....on my part.


I have 12k lb plates on the truck and weighed almost double that, so i tried to tell them that i had one plate on front and one on the back so that was 24k right? lol.........turns out. no lmao


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

So the Dot thought you were OK.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;596074 said:


> yeah all that crap, but the one thing they got me on was the stupidist thing.....on my part.
> 
> I have 12k lb plates on the truck and weighed almost double that, so i tried to tell them that i had one plate on front and one on the back so that was 24k right? lol.........turns out. no lmao


That's funny. LOL


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

powerjoke;596035 said:


> 06:
> 
> attached is a pic of a couple of new people i got to meet today .......they are just doing thier job i guess. lol
> 
> PJ


Hey, You make friends where ever you go...
Repo called you in hahaha:waving:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

powerjoke;596074 said:


> yeah all that crap, but the one thing they got me on was the stupidist thing.....on my part.
> 
> I have 12k lb plates on the truck and weighed almost double that, so i tried to tell them that i had one plate on front and one on the back so that was 24k right? lol.........turns out. no lmao


i wouldve been screwed the other day. my 2500 loaded with topsoil & bales of straw, towing a 2k trailer with 6k of machinery on it. best part is, the brakes decided to not work.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

as she was getting her ticket book out, i said "boy that sure was nice of you guy's only giving me a warning.....see ya later"......as it turn's out, well i didnt get a warning lol

when se first pulled me over she said "do you know how heavy you are" ?.......i said nope but i bet you a 100dollar bill you'll tell me,......would you like a 100 dollar bill?" lol


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

may we ask what it cost you?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

elite1msmith;596097 said:


> may we ask what it cost you?


that was my next question.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

iv been on the scales to tune of 600


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

did they get you for using the straps to tie down the machine?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

that's the weird part.......

my axles scaled it but my tag's wouldnt carry it....so it don't matter if youre 500 punds or like me almost 11,000lbs over weight. it's still a flat rate, $350 

so it coulda been worse....much worse lol.

she said well this is what you weigh,....as she showed me that the trailer weighed 11000 lb's and i said "wheeew, i thought i was gonna get a ticket, i have 1000lbs to spare" did i mention i still got a ticket lmao

we have a problem around here with ol' junker's hauling scrap steel and other jolopies on the road's, 

it's harvest season right, and now you'll see a hundred grain trucks with the front recapped tires ''bought ready to blow out from the weight, and door's falling off of them.....all on a 1965 ford 1 ton with no brakes  and they pull me over...Brand new truck well tied on machine, more than heavy enough trailer etc. 

but it's not a big deal, i told them that i'd gladely pay my ticket as long as they promised to give 2 of those jolopie grain trucks' and one junker a ticket too.......and then she said you got it lol

it's a thankless job to say the least but with only 3 mobile scales in the state they cant' afford the time to be giveing warnings


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

pj what no donuts for the dot....
There like get out of the ticket chips...:waving:


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Jay brown;596116 said:


> did they get you for using the straps to tie down the machine?


no, they never have.

we tie down D5's and 953's and 939's etc. with strap's.....they are rated to 10k lbs breaking strength, but onlye 3300lb working load.

FYI: a 3/8 G70 chain is only rated to i think 5400lb

as long as you have DOUBLE the breaking strength of the load weight you are fine,

i personally like straps better than chain's. as a machine bounces the strap stretches and stays' tight

on big big machines on a tripple axle, we'll use 1/2 inch chain's and WOW do they get heavy


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

SnoFarmer;596124 said:


> pj what no donuts for the dot....
> There like get out of the ticket chips...:waving:


i thought 100dollar bill's were too,.......maybe i'll try the repo-man donut's next time lmao


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

so the only reason you got a ticket is due to the fact that you didn't have the plats registered for enough weight??


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

truck looks nice by the way. did you order it with out the box or just take it off??


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

ServiceOnSite;596154 said:


> so the only reason you got a ticket is due to the fact that you didn't have the plats registered for enough weight??


yup 



ServiceOnSite;596155 said:


> truck looks nice by the way. did you order it with out the box or just take it off??


it's a factory cab/chassis so it's a narrow frame (34"), where a 1 ton and a bed delete will have a 38" wide frame. i don't know why they are different.....it must be for easy upfitter ?

pj


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

powerjoke;596090 said:


> as she was getting her ticket book out, i said "boy that sure was nice of you guy's only giving me a warning.....see ya later"......as it turn's out, well i didnt get a warning lol
> 
> when se first pulled me over she said "do you know how heavy you are" ?.......i said nope but i bet you a 100dollar bill you'll tell me,......would you like a 100 dollar bill?" lol


Should've told them that $100 would have kept them well supplied in donuts for a long time.

Did they have to take a break while walking around the trailer?

Sorry to hear that, been close a couple times, but so far, so good.

You're blue salt looks better than my brown, didn't get it all mixed real good so some of it is a little 'wetter' than the rest. But I had to do 100 tons all at once, and it did get rained on because the idiots at the trucking company didn't show up 'til late.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jay brown;596116 said:


> did they get you for using the straps to tie down the machine?


In MI you can use straps up to 9999#'s. Then you start woth chains, all 4 corners. Plus boom or bucket.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;595999 said:


> Finer salt actually works faster but your pile looks good Rick.


...but coarser salt lasts longer!


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

powerjoke;596129 said:


> no, they never have.
> 
> we tie down D5's and 953's and 939's etc. with strap's.....they are rated to 10k lbs breaking strength, but onlye 3300lb working load.
> 
> ...


Better not say anything like that on over on the green side, lol. Glad you made it out of the stop still able to walk.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

pj, i've been stopped in IA before and i think you woud have been legal up there......i don't think they care about your plates, they go by you manafacture rating....I think???


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Why is the salt blue ?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bugthug;596686 said:


> Why is the salt blue ?


It's calcium with blue dye added to the salt.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Can I get it in green?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Jay brown;596679 said:


> pj, i've been stopped in IA before and i think you woud have been legal up there......i don't think they care about your plates, they go by you manafacture rating....I think???


i know this is how it works in IL

you must weigh less than your plates... if you dont your scaled and fined for over weight ... its not cheap , you must pay it on the spot, or they can take your truck right then and there.... there is no judge , your just guilty... (doesnt mean they always will take the truck) but i have seen it happen. NOTE if your plates are expired, they can scale the entire truck as over weight since your basicly not plated for anything... i had a friend cost him 3000 on the spot... they let him go to the bank, to get the CASH ONLY

If your over the Manuf. weight rating... they can get you with driving an unsafe vehical.. again can be towed... i dont know what the fine is.... could also try to give you reckless drving , which is an arrest but i dont see that one holding up in court.

On that note, even if your trailer is plated for 12,000 and you weigh 11,000..... your good as fare as your plat is conscered , and you might be good with total weight, but if your machine is too fare forward, or rearward... if all the wieght is on one axle... and your over MANUF. axle weight , that can be a ticket., (drivning unsafe) this incudes , those that have trailers adding a ton of tonge weight to there trucks... each axle must be under, and total must be under, and plated for the approperate weight, and must have the approperate liesence for that weight/truck

In IL , you do have the right to change, or your load if you are with in 2000 lbs of your weight... so consider that.... you can move your machine on your tailer forward, to put more weight on your truck and less on the trailer to avoid a ticket... you can do that after the cop pulls you over and he scales you....

if your driving behond what your liesnse is rated for. thats a ticket... this is for both ACCTUAL WEIGHT, and what the MAN SPECS ARE... so if your driving a semi , but its empty , and weights 10,000 your still in the wrong, cuz specs call it for 40,000 or what ever,..... unless you have a CDL

I only know form experiance, and they like to do LOTS of truck traps here


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

one more thing , i dont know if this would work.... i bet not

your allowed to shift your load if your with in 2000 lbs of being ok

so if your overweight , could i just dump my load out and take a littering ticket? i bet not -


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Jay brown;596679 said:


> pj, i've been stopped in IA before and i think you woud have been legal up there......i don't think they care about your plates, they go by you manafacture rating....I think???


you need to have plates heavy enough for your load

im not sure what the ticket is if your not if it is over weight or more like a non registration


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

elite1msmith;596731 said:


> one more thing , i dont know if this would work.... i bet not
> 
> your allowed to shift your load if your with in 2000 lbs of being ok
> 
> so if your overweight , could i just dump my load out and take a littering ticket? i bet not -


in ny i wasent allowed todump my load out on to the street to get out of over loaded. they impounded it. so when i went to get it out of impound all i needed was the reg and the ins card. i had that on the site when i popped. they were going to let me get back in the truck and drive it out of impound. i had them tow it to my shop where i took off the out of service ticket and pi$$ed on it. 23 violations on a one ton truck. cop told my driver he was sorry for pullin him over. the DOT guy was trying to make an example out of my truck so early in the year.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

powerjoke;596123 said:


> that's the weird part.......
> 
> it's a thankless job to say the least but with only 3 mobile scales in the state they cant' afford the time to be giveing warnings


Wow just in our county there are two sheriffs, two towship cops, a weighmaster and 3-4 state cops that are just for commercial trucks. Between 11 trucks we've been stopped at least 9 times this year. Some warning some tickets


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

thanks for keeping the cops busy while we role by.................


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ServiceOnSite;596862 said:


> in ny i wasent allowed todump my load out on to the street to get out of over loaded. they impounded it. so when i went to get it out of impound all i needed was the reg and the ins card. i had that on the site when i popped. they were going to let me get back in the truck and drive it out of impound. i had them tow it to my shop where i took off the out of service ticket and pi$$ed on it. 23 violations on a one ton truck. cop told my driver he was sorry for pullin him over. the DOT guy was trying to make an example out of my truck so early in the year.


23 ? how did your truck even make it down the street?

you must have had every ale over,? plus nothing tied down? wrong plates? mexican drivers Lic? tires? no head lights? i dunno ... i almost want to hear this list


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

kcplowmata;597841 said:


> thanks for keeping the cops busy while we role by.................


Thats funny you say that when i would see a truck pulled over i used to think to myself "o that realy sucks !!!" Now I think "GREAT at least its not me again"

Not a real good attitude but Ive had my share!!!


----------



## santaclause (Jan 11, 2008)

I have to really question the scales on that uneven gravel driveway? how accurate are they? Oh thats right the states doing it so it must be aok no problems they know how to write tickets oops I mean build revenue oops there i go again make the roads a safer place!!!!!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;596700 said:


> It's calcium with blue dye added to the salt.


Smurff Pee....Right? :bluebounc


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

elite1msmith;597845 said:


> 23 ? how did your truck even make it down the street?
> 
> you must have had every ale over,? plus nothing tied down? wrong plates? mexican drivers Lic? tires? no head lights? i dunno ... i almost want to hear this list


 from what i can remember off of the top of my head

6 tickets for 6 over loaded tires

3 or 4 tickets for running lights on the dump body not working

out of reg class i weighed about 14-15k on a 12k gvw truck

exceding regesterd weight

un tarped load

load spilling out on to road way

excessive oil leaking on to road way ( 3-4 drops in a half an hour)

2 tickets for 2 unsafe tires

bad wiper blades

rear lights werent dot approved 2 tickets ( they were the jeep style )

no back up alarm

no dot numbers

no flares/triangles

no fire extinguesher

i think thats it. they changed the law in january here. the year prior if it wasent resestered to a business they couldnt ticket you. well that changed the first of the year and i didnt know. and they made an example outta hoping that i would tell everyone. well good job a$$holes.

blood sucking nydot


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW, and i thought i got it bad when i got an overweight turck, over weight trailer, safety sticker truck safety sticker trailer, speeding and a light out... lol


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

i had a maximum fine of 7,250.00 and they got me for 7,000.00 the out of regestered class and excedded registration weight they DA thought were the same voilation ( which they werent) so one of them got tossed. oh yea it hurt. almost put me outta business


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

one of my fight students is the da that handles dot tickets so i hope if i get them then he will hook me up or ill have to hmmmm say choke him. plus i teach some troopers. so i hope im covered.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

kcplowmata;599820 said:


> one of my fight students is the da that handles dot tickets so i hope if i get them then he will hook me up or ill have to hmmmm say choke him. plus i teach some troopers. so i hope im covered.


well you know what they say " you can wish in one hand, and ................... "


----------

